# White population decreased according to latest census



## lavaflow99 (Aug 12, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2021/08/12/census-data-race-ethnicity-neighborhoods/?utm_campaign=wp_evening_edition&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_evening&carta-url=https%3A%2F%2Fs2.washingtonpost.com%2Fcar-ln-tr%2F3462b67%2F61158bd69d2fda2f47f0ede6%2F5977c0b59bbc0f6826c6237c%2F8%2F53%2F61158bd69d2fda2f47f0ede6
		


I can't read the article since I don't have a subscription but the headline was enough for me. 

Maybe in our lifetime, they will all be faded away here in the US and the minority will become the majority.


----------



## nysister (Aug 12, 2021)

They might want to learn how to start getting along with other people.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 12, 2021)

Meh.  White people do just fine as catered to minorities all over the world.  Not much will change for them.   Unless the new majority is black, which it won't be,  I'm not too excited about what happens under our new likely Asian but possibly Hispanic overlords.  Ain't go be no brown solidarity no matter how many of them black folks claiming.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Aug 12, 2021)

This is why they go hard on abortions. You will never be able to convince me otherwise.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 12, 2021)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> This is why they go hard on abortions. You will never be able to convince me otherwise.


Girl, I said that twenty-five years ago.


----------



## spacetygrss (Aug 12, 2021)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> This is why they go hard on abortions. You will never be able to convince me otherwise.


I came in here to say exactly this.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 12, 2021)

> The opioid epidemic and lower-than-anticipated birthrates among millennials after the Great Recession accelerated the White population’s decline, said William Frey, a demographer at the Brookings Institution


So there are fewer of them because they are poor and drug addicted?  

Anyway did they break black down by ethnicity? I suspect that the percentage of  African Americans has declined as well.


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 13, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Meh.  White people do just fine as catered to minorities all over the world.  Not much will change for them.   Unless the new majority is black, which it won't be,  I'm not too excited about what happens under our new likely Asian but possibly Hispanic overlords.  Ain't go be no brown solidarity no matter how many of them black folks claiming.


Yup… the majority of Latinos identify with whites, and like the darker southern Europeans before them, will eventually be assimilated into whiteness, as will Asians. However, unlike the Southern Europeans who learned anti-blackness once they arrived, Latinos already bring a virulent anti-blackness with them, which does not bode well for black people, at all.


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 13, 2021)

I have never forgotten this article that appeared in The NY Times Magazine in 1998…









						The Beige And The Black (Published 1998)
					

Michael Lind article explores predictions that racial intermarriage will break down color divide in America by end of next century; says shifting patterns of racial intermarriage suggest that next century may see replacement of historic white-black dichotomy in America; says new division will be...




					www.nytimes.com
				




“Just when you think you're ready for 21st-century America, it changes on you yet again. A few years ago, predictions that whites would eventually become a minority group in the United States galvanized the multicultural left -- and horrified the nativist right. More recently, news of the growing number of mixed-race Americans has inspired the political center with a vision of a true racial melting pot, one in which white and black alike will blend into a universal brown. But a closer look at demographic trends suggests that neither of these futures -- a nonwhite majority, a uniformly beige society -- will very likely come to pass. Instead, shifting patterns of racial intermarriage suggest that the next century may see the replacement of the historic white-black dichotomy in America with a troubling new division, one between beige and black. …”

“… Thus, the old duality between whites and nonwhites is finally breaking down. But don't cheer just yet. For what seems to be emerging in the United States is a new dichotomy between blacks and nonblacks. Increasingly, whites, Asians and Hispanics are creating a broad community from which black Americans may be excluded. …”

The article was focused on interracial marriage, but 23 years later, the “beige”-black division is clearly a lot more apparent.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 13, 2021)

Over 60%-70% of the world's population is melanated. They were never "Earth's majority" just "Earth's Conquerors"
They have cried and predicted their own demise and shrinkage for years. If this Earth even survives another 100 years brown folk may psition themselves as a majority in more ways than one.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 13, 2021)

yamilee21 said:


> Yup… the majority of Latinos identify with whites, and like the darker southern Europeans before them, will eventually be assimilated into whiteness, as will Asians. However, unlike the Southern Europeans who learned anti-blackness once they arrived, Latinos already bring a virulent anti-blackness with them, which does not bode well for black people, at all.


Blatant racism aside,  there is not ONE Latin/Hispanic country that I would want to see the U.S. run like. Hell, Spain is European and I can't say that I would want to live there either.  Like I said, if I thought the AA population had it in us to dominate the other groups (make no mistake domination is required) I'd still have a whole lot of reservations but at least I wouldn't expect my cultural practices as Black or American to be assaulted on GP.  I really don't think AA's get that all brown ain't our little friends.

In the 1990's I worked at the whitest of companies.  The mailroom which was managed by an outside company, (kind of like an in-house Kinko's) started out 60% white, 25% Black, 10% Mexican with a white non Hispanic manager.  The white manager left and was replaced by a white Mexican.  Three years later the mailroom was 90% Hispanic after a requirement was made that new hires replacing the n words and gringos who got fired needed to be bilingual.  They made work life difficult for the two black people left but those folks needed their jobs and took the abuse. 

That experience was eye opening to me and caused me to start paying attention. Asians do the same thing but it's usually higher up in a company.  Other Brown and Brown adjacent groups ain't out here tryna share slices of a pie, they want the whole thing and they will swarm in and take it, leaving nothing for any other group.


----------



## nysister (Aug 13, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Blatant racism aside,  there is not ONE Latin/Hispanic country that I would want to see the U.S. run like. Hell, Spain is European and I can't say that I would want to live there either.  Like I said, if I thought the AA population had it in us to dominate the other groups (make no mistake domination is required) I'd still have a whole lot of reservations but at least I wouldn't expect my cultural practices as Black or American to be assaulted on GP.  I really don't think AA's get that all brown ain't our little friends.
> 
> In the 1990's I worked at the whitest of companies.  The mailroom which was managed by an outside company, (kind of like an in-house Kinko's) started out 60% white, 25% Black, 10% Mexican with a white non Hispanic manager.  The white manager left and was replaced by a white Mexican.  Three years later the mailroom was 90% Hispanic after a requirement was made that new hires replacing the n words and gringos who got fired needed to be bilingual.  They made work life difficult for the two black people left but those folks needed their jobs and took the abuse.
> 
> That experience was eye opening to me and caused me to start paying attention. Asians do the same thing but it's usually higher up in a company.  Other Brown and Brown adjacent groups ain't out here tryna share slices of a pie, they want the whole thing and they will swarm in and take it, leaving nothing for any other group.


Agreed. I notice this in Indian majority workplaces (that were formally white majority). They don't call it the Mumbai mafia for nothing.


----------



## frizzy (Aug 15, 2021)

I've heard of the he Filipino mafia in the workplace.


----------

